# fish ID?



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is one I have not seen before. My friend is out surf fishing now and Texted this one to me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahhh yes, the damned 'ole Leatherjacket. Watch the spikes on the belly! Them suckers ache like crazy if they spine you.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome thanks! I texted him the answer, hopefully he doesn't get hit by the spike!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

those things have been all over Ft pickens too.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is not a leatherjacket. That is my ex-mother in law... Watch out for that thing, it is a mean, ugly bitch... ;o)

What did you catch it on?


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> That is not a leatherjacket. That is my ex-mother in law... Watch out for that thing, it is a mean, ugly bitch... ;o)
> 
> What did you catch it on?


He said he was using your wallet for bait. HA


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i caught one of those the other day.. a school came in and i kept getting my bait stolen on shrimp.. size 6 hook. was wondering what was stealing them and when i was bringing in my hook i saw one on.. they dont fight at all .. 

the bugger stuck me good in the thumb too ..

anyone eat them before? i threw him back but if he is edible i will start keeping


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know about eating it (course, anything is edible if you got nothing to eat) but back in Hawaii, my uncle used to dry out the skin of those, shape it and use it in the middle of his trolling lures that he cast in his garage. Home made Kona heads. It had a really nice pearlescent glow to it.


----------



## jameswilson (Aug 29, 2012)

You can eat them, but no one hardly does.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Around here AKA --- zulu, crazy fish, or leatherjacket. Fins are very painful


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

What do you can a Leatherjacket in Atlanta?



Sushi!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Don't know about eating it (course, anything is edible if you got nothing to eat) but back in Hawaii, my uncle used to dry out the skin of those, shape it and use it in the middle of his trolling lures that he cast in his garage. Home made Kona heads. It had a really nice pearlescent glow to it.


I'm a picky fish eater. really the only fish I like is whiting.. I don't even like pompano ...


----------

